# Dirty Joke?



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 15, 2004)

Want a dirty joke?
Ok.... 
A guy fell in the mud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 Oh that one gets me EVERY time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.




ok.... its not funny. Im out of jokes.


----------



## WayneT (Oct 15, 2004)

*Enough! Enough!  This is a family forum, Back to the clean jokes *

*
His mother made him take a bath!*


----------



## ChefWhite (Apr 8, 2005)

*blocks ears* oh no its too late, you've emotionally scarred me for life. I hope your happy. I'll never be able to look at mud without crying!

Somebody please think of the children!!


----------



## wasabi (Apr 8, 2005)

*This one is really corny but one that always makes me smile:

If Ella Fitzgerald marries Darth Vader she would be Ella Vader.
*


----------



## middie (Apr 8, 2005)

*If Ella Fitzgerald marries Darth Vader she would be Ella Vader.*


now this one i like lol


----------



## ZoVe (Apr 8, 2005)

Wasbi, that was funny!!!!


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 8, 2005)

So what's the difference between

-----------------------------------
Edited by moderator before posting for foul language and brief nudity
-----------------------------------


----------



## thier1754 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Brief *nudity?  That's no good...There wasn't time to peek before it was gone!


----------

